# Error in uploading document in ACS



## tanu_del9 (Oct 27, 2018)

Hi All,

Can anyone help to sort out the error on the ACS site when I am trying to upload my passport.
I have kept the document name as - Passport and it's a pdf file within 300 mb (301 kb) and under 150 dpi resolution.

but when i upload the file, 
"Your file could not be uploaded please try again"

can some please help?

Tanu


----------



## kunal_gs (Jun 6, 2018)

tanu_del9 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone help to sort out the error on the ACS site when I am trying to upload my passport.
> I have kept the document name as - Passport and it's a pdf file within 300 mb (301 kb) and under 150 dpi resolution.
> ...


You can attempt it once more. Don't worry if there are multiple copies seen in case any document is not visible to ACS they will contact you. Do check your emails regularly after completing the submission process. 


Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

tanu_del9 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone help to sort out the error on the ACS site when I am trying to upload my passport.
> I have kept the document name as - Passport and it's a pdf file within 300 mb (301 kb) and under 150 dpi resolution.
> ...


Did you try from the office? Probably they blocked it.


----------



## eilmach (Aug 30, 2019)

kunal_gs said:


> You can attempt it once more. Don't worry if there are multiple copies seen in case any document is not visible to ACS they will contact you. Do check your emails regularly after completing the submission process.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


But does it proceed forward without uploading the document as this is a mandatory field


----------



## Raj_aud (Nov 9, 2019)

eilmach said:


> But does it proceed forward without uploading the document as this is a mandatory field


Hello,

Im seeing the same error. How did you proceed?


----------



## Sachin sinha (11 mo ago)

Hi all, 
while uploading my Documents (PDF format) I am getting the Error stating “ *UNABLE TO CONNECT TO DOCUMENT SCAN SERVER. PLEASE TRY AGAIN LATER*”.

Have gone through with the basic troubleshooting by changing browser, clearing cookies, changing Internet Service Provider, although the error appears to be the same.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Sachin sinha said:


> Hi all,
> while uploading my Documents (PDF format) I am getting the Error stating “ *UNABLE TO CONNECT TO DOCUMENT SCAN SERVER. PLEASE TRY AGAIN LATER*”.
> 
> Have gone through with the basic troubleshooting by changing browser, clearing cookies, changing Internet Service Provider, although the error appears to be the same.


Generally these issues are at ACS end. Maybe wait for some time and try again. If not raise an issue with ACS and they should help you out.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sachin sinha said:


> Hi all,
> while uploading my Documents (PDF format) I am getting the Error stating “ *UNABLE TO CONNECT TO DOCUMENT SCAN SERVER. PLEASE TRY AGAIN LATER*”.
> 
> Have gone through with the basic troubleshooting by changing browser, clearing cookies, changing Internet Service Provider, although the error appears to be the same.


Did you check the size of the file and ACS size restrictions?
Cheers


----------



## Sachin sinha (11 mo ago)

u


NB said:


> Did you check the size of the file and ACS size restrictions?
> Cheers


hi, 

thanks for your reply.. just to make sure on this i am following the ACS policy and the guideline where in i am trying to upload the pdf file only with less then 3MB with 300dpi


----------



## Sachin sinha (11 mo ago)

fugitive_4u said:


> Generally these issues are at ACS end. Maybe wait for some time and try again. If not raise an issue with ACS and they should help you out.


Hi 

thanks for your kind reply.
When can we expect this to be resolved from ACS end. Or do we need to check it regularly


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sachin sinha said:


> Hi
> 
> thanks for your kind reply.
> When can we expect this to be resolved from ACS end. Or do we need to check it regularly


Keep checking regularly 
Also drop an email to ACS assessment highlighting your problem
Cheers


----------



## Sasidhar39 (11 mo ago)

Sachin sinha said:


> Hi all,
> while uploading my Documents (PDF format) I am getting the Error stating “ *UNABLE TO CONNECT TO DOCUMENT SCAN SERVER. PLEASE TRY AGAIN LATER*”.
> 
> Have gone through with the basic troubleshooting by changing browser, clearing cookies, changing Internet Service Provider, although the error appears to be the same.


Are you still facing the same issue, even I am getting the same error


----------



## joeip (11 mo ago)

Sasidhar39 said:


> Are you still facing the same issue, even I am getting the same error


I called ACS this morning, this is a known error on their side, their tech guys are fixing it, but there is no ETA


----------



## Sasidhar39 (11 mo ago)

Thanks for the information!!! Really helps and cool my nerves


----------



## Sachin sinha (11 mo ago)

Sasidhar39 said:


> Are you still facing the same issue, even I am getting the same error


Hi, I am still facing the same issue.. I have been trying since 3 days and no luck


----------



## Sachin sinha (11 mo ago)

Sasidhar39 said:


> Thanks for the information!!! Really helps and cool my nerves


Thanks for your kind reply


----------



## Love Soni (11 mo ago)

Sachin sinha said:


> Hi, I am still facing the same issue.. I have been trying since 3 days and no luck


Hi Sachin, Did your problem resolved, because i'm also facing similar issue from last 2 days


----------



## Sachin sinha (11 mo ago)

Love Soni said:


> Hi Sachin, Did your problem resolved, because i'm also facing similar issue from last 2 days


Hi love soni,

still not resolved, what about yours


----------



## Love Soni (11 mo ago)

Sachin sinha said:


> Hi love soni,
> 
> still not resolved, what about yours


I've tried upload document just now and it work


----------



## Sachin sinha (11 mo ago)

Okay will check u


Love Soni said:


> I've tried upload document just now and it work


great hope it works for me


----------

